# Tv Antenna Leak



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We just had an incredible storm system come through with major lightening and 70mph + winds.








It came up so fast that there was nothing we could do but run into the house. 
We could actually see a "wall" of rain and wind coming across the farm next to our house. 
The TT was all closed up, except the roof vents were cracked just a little (we were expecting rain today) when it got really bad really quick I thought...
"the camper" I hope it's OK. I hope nothing hits it. (debris flying everywhere) The rain let up so I ran to check it out. The vents let a little water in (wind power) but as I was walking back out I noticed water on the table ??? I looked up and the TV antenna had a drip that was just about to drop. 
DH is at work and I don't want to get up on the roof alone so I thought I'd ask if any had experienced this?
Do you think it could be from the high winds? or caulk failure?









Thanks for any input you may have.
MaeJae


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Probably the rubber boot that covers the wire going into the roof has slipped off. Just get a ladder and make sure the boot is snug and covering the cable connection.

Had this happen to me once and it did the same thing.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> We just had an incredible storm system come through with major lightening and 70mph + winds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW







we live in North Oakland CTY and no rain in our area ,could use some too. Sound like you got an answer to your question already







Those OUTBack Guys coming to the rescue








Jan


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I had a leak there as well. My problem was a caulking issue. Dealer recaulked and it has not leaked since.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thanks I'll have DH check the rubber boot when he gets home









Jan,
We live in western St. Clair County...on the edge of Lapeer Co. and Macomb Co.
The little town 5 miles south of us didn't get a drop! It was quite scarey, we were in the pool when we noticed the dark clouds coming across the sky over a tall band of woods to the west of us. It was a matter of minutes before it hit. We got out of the pool and then heard thunder. We put pool floaties under the patio chairs and ran into the house.

jgerni, thanks again for the suggestion.

MaeJae


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow!

It started here in Sterling Heights around 8 - 8:30.. We needed the rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I pray for drought every year. Every year we flood. Go figure.

103 MPH straight line winds around here. I was out of town (OUTBACKIN') and missed it. No damage to my house...guess it missed me this time!

My antenae leaked too....caulking issue as well.


----------

